# This Forum Is Putting Me Off Moving To UAE



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I see here many posts: in jail/lawyers/interpol/blacklisted/rules/deportable diseases/debtors prisons etc etc...

I am seriously getting some negative vibes from this !! Is it really that bad in UAE ? Why are all these people in serious peril, in jail, wanted by interpol, blacklisted, looking for legal assistance etc etc...what the hell is the real truth here ??

I mean - it doesnt really promote my enthusiasm to jump on a plane ! 

Or am I missing some big secret ?

Please enlighten me !

Thanks !


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well, if you get involved in dodgy stuff.... you go to jail, indeed  ...no different from back home really. 

just follow the rules, don't default payments, etc. and you have nothing to worry about. 

and yes, there are some deportable diseases (HIV, Hepatitis, etc.) but if you don't have them then why worry about them??


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

pay your bills
dont live beyond your means
and wrap up your member if you decide to go sticking it in places

do all that and you will be fine.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

People generally only post about things they're concerned about on internet forums as they need help/advice as opposed to saying "hey guys, everything on my life is going great, I'm having a fantastic time and have encountered no problems at all, so yeah just though I'd let you know".

Just human nature really. If I were you, I'd be more concered if there were pages and pages of complaints every day, most of the concerns on here can be dealt with by using common sense or a little research.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I have lived in many countries but for some reason this gives me the jitters. In Nigeria everything can be taken care of with bags of Naira, for example. In Singapore you are pretty much free as long as you dont slate the government - but theres no need to anyway ! In Turkmenistan - you know its the wild west before you arrive ! In Vietnam - you are too blinded by the local ladies that you dont have time to consider anything else. BUT for some reason - it seems your freedom can be taken away at any moment for the slightest transgression in the UAE. Its this randomness that gives me the fear of impending doom !!!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

There are many good things about this country.

Safety - I feel safe here. Nobody is going to mug me, hit me, sexually harass me (I know there are some cases of theft, assault and rape etc, but they are much lower than in the uk)

The weather- it's raining here today, but lots of sunshine definitely makes you feel more upbeat

The cost of living - food and eating out are much cheaper than the uk. If you buy all your favourite brands from back home, then they will cost more, stands to reason. But if you buy locally sourced products then it's much cheaper, and there are some fantastic Arabic, Indian and Lebanese cafes where you can eat authentic food for next to nothing. 

The desert - we have turned into desert driving addicts. Relatively cheap car, petrol costs next to nothing. Even if we had a desert in Scotland we wouldn't be able to afford to get there by car!

The mix of people you meet - it's easy to meet lots of people either through work or social events. I have found that in Al Ain, people certainly make the effort to be friendly and we have a wider social circle from home. Our friends are from the UAE, the Lebanon, Egypt, Germany, France, Australia, NZ, Zimbabwe, India, Pakistan, Canada, South Africa, Japan, England, Wales and of course Scotland!

I agree with the earlier poster, pay all your bills, follow the rules/laws, get a job with a reasonable salary and housing allowance and you will have a great time.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

mgb said:


> There are many good things about this country.
> 
> Safety - I feel safe here. Nobody is going to mug me, hit me, sexually harass me (I know there are some cases of theft, assault and rape etc, but they are much lower than in the uk)
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree with all the above. It took me all of 10 days to start feeling comfortable here and that had mainly to do with knowing how to get around.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agreed. If you like all those other places and traveling and so forth, you will not mind it here. There is alot of diversity here. Its not as strict as alot of the other middle eastern countries. Not so bad. Just do what your suppose to do - pay your bills, live in your means, and dont get blinded by all the ladies here that can make you live outside your means


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Agreed. If you like all those other places and traveling and so forth, you will not mind it here. There is alot of diversity here. Its not as strict as alot of the other middle eastern countries. Not so bad. Just do what your suppose to do - pay your bills, live in your means, and dont get blinded by all the ladies here that can make you live outside your means


I will try not to get blinded by the ladies !!! Been trying that for years !!! I thought all women cause men to live outside of their means !!!! :juggle:


----------

